# How to Take Advantage of App-of-the-Day Without Having an Android Device



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't tried this myself since I'm at work, but others have said this works:

Actually you're in luck. You don't need a REAL android device. You can use a simulated one.

Download the free bluestacks player and install it on your pc. Used to be win7 only but I believe they have it for XP now. You can find it using google.

Next, the step you have already done, pick a free app you want on amazon's website and click on the get button. Put in your email address. You will receive in that email a link where you can download the Amazon Appstore apk (Amazon_Appstore-release.apk). Download that apk file to your pc.

Now, open the folder where your bluestacks player is installed (probably c:\program files (x86)\bluestacks or c:\program files\bluestacks depending on your windows version) and locate the file HD-ApkHandler.exe.

Drag the amazon appstore apk file you downloaded onto the HD-ApkHandler.exe icon and that will install the apk into bluestacks. Fire it up and you're off and running!

Once you have registered the bluestacks player in the appstore, you can browse and make purchases from the website and they stay in your account, ready to download to your Fire when you get it. You do not actually need to download anything to your bluestacks player unless you want to.

Source: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161014

Again, I haven't tried this myself so no guarantees, but pre-Fire I was searching for every possible solution to take advantage of those apps so maybe someone will be interested


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Are there any similar strategies for Mac owners? I'm planning on purchasing two Fires for Christmas gifts, and would love to be able to take advantage of this, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

this is worth resurrecting for PC people who might be expecting Fires for Christmas and want to get some apps ahead of time . . .like today's free Charlie Brown Christmas app.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish I knew this trick when QuickOffice Pro was free.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can also go to a store like Best Buy that has working floor models and sign into your amazon account on one of the android devices (just make sure you sign out after you are done).  As long as you do not deregister the device on the "manage my Kindle" page you will be able to download apps to the cloud from your computer.

This also works if you have a friend with an android phone. I use to have an android phone before getting an iPhone and even though I reverted the phone to factory settings and gave it to my goddaughter Amazon still thinks I have it, so I was able to download all the free apps even before purchasing my Fire.


----------

